# Educate me on pole saws!



## Huntaholic (Dec 8, 2018)

For the most part I don't need a pole saw but I WANT one! Im very familiar with chainsaws but my knowledge of pole saws is ZERO. I want a professional saw with the longest reach and lightest weight possible. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Dec 8, 2018)

Silky hayauchi.


----------



## Huntaholic (Dec 8, 2018)

Ryan'smilling said:


> Silky hayauchi.


Huh? Im afraid to even google that! Im afraid it will be some Japanese fetish site that will infect me with a computer STD!


----------



## dmb2613 (Dec 8, 2018)

just cut from the top side of the limb


----------



## dmb2613 (Dec 8, 2018)

or like in the Christmas story, you wont shoot your eye out but you may pull the pole saw apart


----------



## oldfortyfive (Dec 8, 2018)

Power pole saw can be your best friend. I use mine a lot after I drop a tree to trim off branches so I don’t have to get in the mess to do it. A lot safer that way.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Dec 8, 2018)

Huntaholic said:


> Huh? Im afraid to even google that! Im afraid it will be some Japanese fetish site that will infect me with a computer STD!



It's a very high quality Japanese manual pole saw. Much lighter than a power saw and longer reach too. Mine has 3 extensions totalling 21'. I have both a gas pole saw and manual. I don't have a ton of time on either yet, but that silky sure is light and it cuts like butter.


----------



## CacaoBoy (Dec 8, 2018)

I used a manual pole saw for a lotta years. It has a blade and also a rope-operated lopper function. I still have it, and might use it for really small stuff. But this year I broke down and bought a Stihl HT103 and now I have a new favorite power tool.


----------



## Huntaholic (Dec 8, 2018)

Im not using a manual pole saw, I will cut the tree down before I do that. Ive used a stihl once cleaning some shooting lanes out but that little devil got HEAVY after just a few cuts. Im well aware of how to operate one, I use a chainsaw to make a living so Im not too concerned with "shooting my eye out".


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 10, 2018)

I have an HT-131. I bought it a couple of years ago. It makes torque like it's no one's business. It is heavy. I don't use it a whole lot, but when I do, I take frequent breaks. 

When I do need it, it's very handy.


----------



## jrs_diesel (Dec 10, 2018)

I have a Fiskars manual pole saw that extends and has a rope pull lopper setup on it. I use that when I only have a couple of branches on my trees that need attention and don't feel like messing around with the power pruner.

For the power pruner, I have the Echo PPF-280. It's a 28cc, 9 ft fixed shaft, with a 12 inch bar on the end. It uses 3/8 LP chain. It runs real well, and the shaft on it is fairly strong. Trade off there with the shaft is that it is a feels heavier, even worse when I put the 3 ft extension shaft on it. Sure beats running the manual saw though when I need it.


----------



## Huntaholic (Dec 10, 2018)

jrs_diesel said:


> I have a Fiskars manual pole saw that extends and has a rope pull lopper setup on it. I use that when I only have a couple of branches on my trees that need attention and don't feel like messing around with the power pruner.
> 
> For the power pruner, I have the Echo PPF-280. It's a 28cc, 9 ft fixed shaft, with a 12 inch bar on the end. It uses 3/8 LP chain. It runs real well, and the shaft on it is fairly strong. Trade off there with the shaft is that it is a feels heavier, even worse when I put the 3 ft extension shaft on it. Sure beats running the manual saw though when I need it.


I have an echo weedeater that's been flawless for years now but I wasn't aware they made pole saws. THANKS!


----------



## jrs_diesel (Dec 10, 2018)

My Echo weedeater has been great, had it for about 14 years now. Even has their old grey colors. My dad has one even older that he bought in the 90's and it's still going good.

I've since expanded my fleet to include a CS-400 chainsaw, the PPF-280 power pruner, and an ES-250 handheld leaf blower/vacuum. Haven't had any trouble out of any of them.  They make good equipment.


----------



## Natster (Dec 10, 2018)

Stihl makes a good pole saw. But.... Why in Tarnation don't they make them with a duck bill? With the saw tip angled down, just a bit, so it cuts more parallel to the ground? It bugs me. Echo, or somebody DOES make one with an angled head.
N


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Dec 10, 2018)

Natster said:


> Stihl makes a good pole saw. But.... Why in Tarnation don't they make them with a duck bill? With the saw tip angled down, just a bit, so it cuts more parallel to the ground? It bugs me. Echo, or somebody DOES make one with an angled head.
> N




I know there is someone making them with a pivoting head. Not sure who though. I have also seen that Cannon makes a bar that achieves a similar result. Not 90 degrees, but anything helps.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 11, 2018)

@Natster, @Ryan'smillinh

https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/cannon-pole-pruner-saw-guide-bars.313338/

Philbert


----------



## Jasonrkba (Dec 11, 2018)

We have a stihl pole saw here on the farm and it works great but like alpha said it is heavy.


----------



## Franny K (Dec 11, 2018)

Efco has the pivoting head.

Stihl has an attachment it has been discussed before.

There are battery options for a pole pruner. Some use a drive shaft, some have wires inside the pole.


----------



## Huntaholic (Dec 11, 2018)

Now I just need to find somebody that wants to trade a pole saw for a chainsaw! Ive got lots of chainsaws, anything from an 034 stihl to a ms660, husqvarnas from a 50 to a 390 and I cant use them all lol.


----------



## Natster (Dec 11, 2018)

Huntaholic said:


> Huh? Im afraid to even google that! Im afraid it will be some Japanese fetish site that will infect me with a computer STD!


This is genuine. Silky makes fine saws. But, I can appreciate your fears.


----------



## CacaoBoy (Dec 11, 2018)

Natster said:


> Stihl makes a good pole saw. But.... Why in Tarnation don't they make them with a duck bill? With the saw tip angled down, just a bit, so it cuts more parallel to the ground? It bugs me. Echo, or somebody DOES make one with an angled head.
> N


I had the same concern and have been surprised to find that cutting at the angle has not been a problem. To have the bar angle down would make it difficult to start the saw without the chain coming in contact with the ground.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 11, 2018)

CacaoBoy said:


> To have the bar angle down would make it difficult to start the saw without the chain coming in contact with the ground.


Just rest it over a bigger rock, or a higher limb.

Philbert


----------



## Cycledude (Dec 20, 2018)

I have used both Stihl and Echo pole saws, both good but I prefer the Echo because it always starts in one or two pulls and doesn’t have those goofy gas and oil caps that Stihl uses. 

I bought a Stihl combi tool with polesaw attachment last spring, it works and starts very nice, way easier to use than the longer Stihl or Echo pole saws, but of course without putting an extension on it only reaches about 10 feet but that’s usually long enough for me. I also have the weed eater head for it, works great but seems to get heavy a lot faster than a regular weed eater.


----------



## pajeepman (Dec 27, 2018)

We used echo and stihl power pruners. Echo is much cheaper but the stihl we used had a lot more grunt. Had a stihl, got damaged, tried Echo, went back to Stihl after not long.

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebago Guide (Dec 28, 2018)

Would you consider an electric? I just got the Oregon version. Cuts everything I need. Any tree I didn’t drop I want to cut the limbs off as high as I can reach. It’s doing a fine job. The battery life on the model I got is about a half hour, but by then my shoulders are shot and need a break while it recharges.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 28, 2018)

Sebago Guide said:


> Would you consider an electric? I just got the Oregon version. Cuts everything I need.


I used my Oregon 40V pole saw on a lot of limbs, doing storm clean up. Really impressed how well it cut. Get a second battery to put on the charger, and swap out to keep working.

Philbert


----------



## Colt Marlington (Jan 1, 2019)

I bought the Echo PPT-2620 with the loop handle and the 4 foot extension. About 16 or 17 feet overall. Here it is extended to about 14 feet. Many of the limbs in this tree are somewhat rotten and unstable.


For me, it's an indispensable tool, but big and heavy and ungainly, and rediculously expensive. The extension seems somewhat fragile, but it is for the most part very sturdy.
And once installed, the extension makes it very easy to break it down into two pieces for easier transport or storage. Without the extension installed breaking the pole down is quite a chore, and putting it back together a pain in the rear.

The PPT-280 is a foot longer, a pound heavier, a little more powerful, and $60 more expensive.
I wouldn't mind the extra foot in length, but the 2620 has enough power to get the job done, and I can do without the extra weight.

I thought about the Echo PAS attachment system, but even with the extension it was only 11 feet I think.

I've cut a lot of high branches that were hanging over power lines. And other high unstable branches from roof tops. Stuff that otherwise couldn't be done without a bucket. And getting a bucket in place could tear up a yard, especially when everything is soaked.

Sometimes I feel the need for one of those 21' Silky Hayawatchamacallits. But another $300. And there's no way I'd want to make as many cuts as I do with the power pruner while nibbling away at limbs as to not drop anything too heavy on the roof. It's a good idea to put some plywood down anyway to prevent roof damage.
But still that 21' would come in real handy.
And I've used a shorter manual saw with the rope lopper often in the past. With dead braches often you can just hook them and break them off. Sawing with it is slow though.


----------



## HumBurner (Jan 1, 2019)

Huntaholic said:


> For the most part I don't need a pole saw but I WANT one! Im very familiar with chainsaws but my knowledge of pole saws is ZERO. I want a professional saw with the longest reach and lightest weight possible. Any suggestions?




If you're not working around power-lines, Silky Hayate or Hayauchi. I prefer the Hayate as it's more rigid, despite the extra weight, cost, and loss of a foot over the Hayauchi. The bottom cutter is also removable, meaning you can get into tighter places that the Hayauchi may be a pain to work in. Further, I love the larger circumference handle of the Hayate.

But both are excellent tools if you treat them well.


----------

